# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Theme Of The Week: Is Sperm Donation Right Or Wrong?

## Miss_Sweet

*Hello & Salaam.

I am back with theme of the week...after long time..

This week's THEME r : Is Sperm Donation Right Or Wrong?

This is a serious question! 

So please..don't write stupid replies here..

If u dont like this thread..then its better not to reply 

Ok..back to the topic.

As u everyone know..there are many women whoz effected "stigma" of infertility...

So questions are:

- Is sperm donation right or wrong?

- Can a sperm doner have rights to know , to whom u giving?If no why? 

- Can doner donate sperm to relative or friends?

- How many people is ready to accept a Doner, when facing prob of infertility? 

Post your views and comments  *

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Hmm, I think this topic is about as controversial as the topic of abortion. First, I'd like to say very nice post and topic. Next, I'd like to say that according to Islamic laws, I do not think it would be a good idea for Muslim men to donate sperm UNLESS it was to their own wife. Now, donating to a sperm center for mass distribution to whomever, doesn't sit well for me as I do not want another child with my likeness strolling around in another part of the world. I only want MY own child be the ONLY one with MY likeness. Granted, I know the benefits this would give to the mother who is infertile, but I believe that the way we are going technology-wise; we'll be able to help infertile women become fertile in the very near future. I am only saying this on my behalf and according to the Islamic Law; I am sure other guys have a different approach.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wow..i really liked ur reply!  :Smile:  And yes Islam mein yeh ho hi nai sakta.. But I asked this question generally...Leiken i knw sabki different opinions hain is ke baare mein. And i wud really luv to read dat!

Thanks for u reply Enigmatic_Persona :giveflower;

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Quite welcome  :Smile: 

I'd like to see other guys' replies as well, but as always...it looks like I've managed to zip their lips up lol

----------


## john_ibraham11

aap ne kafi achi aur bold topic choose ki jis ke liye main aapko daat deta hoon........ aur raha sperm donate ka sawal so islamic law ke tahat ye mumkin nahi main abhi aap ko pura jawab nahi doonga........... par thoda reseach kar ke jawab doonga ok
kyun ke islam mein blood bhi donate karna nahi hai tho sperm i think nahi but agar koi condition mili tho bataonga ok ..........miss-sweety

................................................Na  beel's............................................

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oki :Smile:  thanks for ur reply  :Smile:

----------


## john_ibraham11

*Haan tho miss sweet main aapko ans dena chahta hoon..... ki sperm donation isliye nahi hai islam mein.......... kyun ki ye ek itntehai ghatya baat hai...... aur raha kyun nahi donat karna ka sawal chahiye tho iska jawab aisa hai ki jo sperm donat ki jayegi us se jo bhi (aloud paida)born hogi usko pata bhi nahi hoga ki uska actually baap kaon hai...... isliy islam mein aurat ko 4 shaadi ka hukum isliye hi nahi diya gaya.... kyun aulad ki pahchaan nahi hoti  aur raha stigma aur aulad na hone ka problm  ka sawal....... Tho woh allah ke haath ki baat hai woh jis ko jo chahe ata kare ya na kare for exam "Imam bhugari" ki maa jinko saalon(year's) taak aulad nahi thi par jab huwi tho duniya ki ek misal hai "Imam bhukari" ..........Aur ye sperm donation western nakre hain islam aur hamare yahan aise cheezon ki koi  ijazzat nahi....... Aur ek baat kahta chaloon ki allah ne admi ko kisi ke gal aur rukhsar par mar ne ki ijazzat nahi di kyun ki sara jism allah ka hai aur usko hi lautana hai jiska hisab puchaa jayga khayamat ke din tho sperm donation ka sawal hi nahi uttha hai......... Aur plz in bekar ki cheezoon ke piche waqat zaya maat kijiye haan agar knowledge leni hai tho its ok..........................
...........................................nabeel'  s...............................................*

----------


## Endurer

Me? NO! I don't see it as legitimate under any circumstances.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Very true john_abraham  :Smile:  

Bohat acha laga apka reply parh ke  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

> Me? NO! I don't see it as legitimate under any circumstances.


Even if it were to your own wife (and her alone)?

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...sperm donation is right when it comes to only between husband and wife...but when it comes to publicly...i dont think its a good choice...

----------


## friendlygal786

I agree...to anyone other than wife is just wrong and unacceptable as far as I think

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

This also begs the question whether in vitro fertilization would be halaal with a Muslim couple (husband/wife of course) if the wife was not able to get pregnant through regular means (intercourse). I would think it would be alright seeing as it's still between husband and wife; since they are unable to have kids by conventional means, I could see this being a viable option. (Sorry for the off topic!!!)

----------


## Endurer

> Even if it were to your own wife (and her alone)?


Yes. I can live without having children.

----------


## AaDi

> Yes. I can live without having children.


yeh toh waqt he bataye ga .. 

on da topic .. i agree wid everyone else ..  :Smile:  .. and nice topic .. :thumbs:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks :Smile:  

@ adeel bro... u dnt like kids?

----------


## Endurer

I don't know :s 

yeah Aadi waqt hi bataye ga.

----------


## manni9

I think it's ok.Ager kisi ko Aulaad ki ittni khuwahish hea tou y not.
But don't know ke Isllam main iss baare main kya khayal hea.

----------


## Jugnoh

fien thread ..i gues in ISLAM its not legal way for Aulaaad ....usin this procedure ....

----------


## mytonse

Religion and science have always had contradicting statement towards each other.While stating reasons one should clearly take all the stands.I totally agree its prohibited @ Islam.Sperm banking hasnt been initiated as a bussiness nor has it automatically sprung up.Its a results of the need in common days.More and more people are going uncaany to produce children.Its always the everlasting dream of a couple to have a children.When the donor and the receiver are ready and agree on terms,then we as socialities have no right to comment whatsoever.i mean.we arent forcing anyone.If medicine in coming days gives a better alternative,thus obeying religion too..itll be the perfect vote..

Nice topic Naila.
Endurer ,id like to see some more debatic words from you.

----------


## mytonse

I would like to see some reasons here..

----------

